# Temp Service



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

nice and clean. Good job.

~Matt


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

is that duct seal on top where the seu enters? didnt have a raintight connector?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

fondini said:


> is that duct seal on top where the seu enters? didnt have a raintight connector?


I have always put duct seal on top of w/t SEU connectors.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I have always put duct seal on top of w/t SEU connectors.


I have never come across that on the Island.. did you pick that up when you moved upstate??


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

No, I did it down there as well if I remember correctly. 

We sleeved SEU in EMT up to about ten feet as well. Is that still done?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> No, I did it down there as well if I remember correctly.
> 
> We sleeved SEU in EMT up to about ten feet as well. Is that still done?


Yep.. LIPA still wants a sleeve, but most use PVC.

I remember driving up to Hunter Mountain and seeing un-sleeved SEU top and bottom of meter pan.. seemed really strange 

EMT rusts out really fast, I don't know if its the metal in the pipe or the acid rain.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I remember driving up to Hunter Mountain and seeing un-sleeved SEU top and bottom of meter pan.. seemed really strange


Yeah, when I first came up here I though it was weird, but wasn't gonna argue. 
Something I thought was way weird was when I was down on the Jersey Shore, down past Cape May. I saw many houses with old SEU with no weatherhead. Just a "shepherd's hook" bend at the top. :001_huh:





Black4Truck said:


> EMT rusts out really fast, I don't know if its the metal in the pipe or the acid rain.


...or the salt in the air. :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yeah, when I first came up here I though it was weird, but wasn't gonna argue.
> Something I thought was way weird was when I was down on the Jersey Shore, down past Cape May. I saw many houses with old SEU with no weatherhead. Just a "shepherd's hook" bend at the top. :001_huh:
> 
> 
> ...


So far I have had a Progress light rep blame the salt air for tarnished fixtures and a garage door guy blame salt air for paint peeling off.

The "salt air" id 6 miles from me


----------

